

Google Analytics & Webmaster Tools Now Track the Impact of Tweets, Likes & +1s - nephics
http://mashable.com/2011/06/30/google-analytics-social-plugin/

======
andrewvc
Postrank, is that you?

------
trevin
On the whole, I find the new GA to be very clunky and a lot harder to navigate
than the previous version.

Now that they are adding new features like this, it might be time to start
getting used to it.

~~~
yahelc
Clunky? That's the opposite of how I see it. It's much more stripped down; the
nav menu is far simpler and less bloated.

------
klbarry
It's not yet showing as a feature in my analytics, but I look forward to
testing it out.

~~~
erickhill
First, you have to be logged into the "new" Google Analytics. Second, it shows
+1 tracking by default. To use it for Facebook and Twitter, you will have to
modify your GA script. More here:
[http://code.google.com/apis/analytics/docs/tracking/gaTracki...](http://code.google.com/apis/analytics/docs/tracking/gaTrackingSocial.html?utm_source=helpCenter&utm_medium=helpCenter&utm_campaign=social&utm_content=socialPluginTracking)

~~~
woodall
Can't wait to see people integrate things like the Reddit's upvote buttons or
Stumble's thumbs up into Analytics.

